# Nice trout



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

September is generally considered a transitional month for trout in Louisiana. However they are still available. Today proved that point. Found a steady bite on some nice trout and filled the box. Made a few moves and found some schooling 26-30" reds and worked on them too. My guys had a great time and their trip to Venice from Dallas was a great one! They're already looking at future dates.


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

AT&T with 1 line? that must be photo shopped


----------

